# H: Badger Renegade Velocity Airbrush, Compressor w/ tank, Ultrasonic Bath| W: ���



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

*H: Badger Renegade Velocity Airbrush, Compressor w/ tank, Ultrasonic Bath| W: £££*

So I've been out of the hobby for well over a year now and I have this stuff just sitting around, not getting used. I could use the money more. 

The tank cost me £60 and I think it's the same one as in this photo I pulled from eBay:










The airbrush cost me somewhere in the region of £140 (Give or take about £10).

I think the ultrasonic bath was about £20; really good for cleaning the airbrush after use. 

I'll get photos of these items in the morning for your perusal. 

That totals up to just over £200 paid for it all.

Shipping for the airbrush and the bath should not amount to much, but the compressor weighs over 5 kilos and will cost about £15 to ship. Total shipping would probably come to about £25 for the lot. Alternatively you can collect them from me in South Wales (The items are at my home, near Blackwood, but I can transport them to Ystrad Mynach if that's easier or even bring them to Cardiff on a Friday evening). If collecting (as I can't post this), I will throw in whatever is left of the 99% Isopropyl Alcohol bottle I've got (1-2 Liters) for free, which makes for a fantastic airbrush cleaner.

I'm open to offers, but I'm only looking for cash (and maybe part sealed MTG product). UK only please.

E-mail me if you're interested: [email protected]


----------

